# Stephen King's Christine



## BryanJ62 (Jun 2, 2014)

*I read this about 20 years ago. I lost my old copy and was lucky to find a used one in pretty good shape. I love his writing voice. The guy does it for me. Pure and simple. He's not for everyone and not all of his books are for me but this one, IT, Tommyknockers, just to same a few are perfect.*


----------



## Nicholas McConnaughay (Jun 2, 2014)

I like Stephen King too, he isn't always the best, I mean, sometimes I feel like he makes a three-hundred page story into a seven-hundred page story, but overall, I think he's a very, very good writer. Of all of the ones that I have read, this is how I list them in order from least to greatest.

Rose Madder
Desperation
Eye of the Dragon
It
Insomnia
Green Mile


----------



## dale (Jun 3, 2014)

i like his older books much better than his later ones. my favorite king book is pet semetary. i just found
a 1st edition paperback of salem's lot in an abandoned barn a couple weeks ago. it has $1.95 on the cover.
since it's a paperback, it's not really worth anything, but i reread it, though.


----------



## NerdyMJ (Jun 5, 2014)

I like King's work well enough. Even though I haven't read Christine yet because I heard it wasn't one of his better works. I guess I've been putting it off, and he's a good writer, but sometimes I question why some his work is considered horror. Carrie, for example, I find a lot more disturbing than horrifying. It didn't frighten me in the slightest when I was reading it last year, but I guess the idea of the story is more frightening than the story itself. The idea of a possessed car also doesn't sound that frightening.
Sounds more humorous, actually.


----------



## BryanJ62 (Jun 6, 2014)

Nicholas McConnaughay said:


> *I like Stephen King too, he isn't always the best, I mean, sometimes I feel like he makes a three-hundred page story into a seven-hundred page story, but overall, I think he's a very, very good writer.*



*I agree. Two of my favorites: It and The Stand one can easily pass over 200 pages and not miss a beat. I often wonder if he was on one to many speed pills during those outings. *


----------



## John T. K. (Jul 19, 2015)

I read a lot of Stephen King when I was younger and still read him today, though not as much. He has certainly been hit and miss over the years. As a kid I remember really liking Christine, but I haven't read it since then. I think his best novel that I have read is The Shining. It was the first novel I ever read on my own and not for school (I think I was around 11 or so) and I just reread it a few months ago (I don't recall reading it between those 30 some odd years). I think it is an incredible piece of work. I have always been a fan of the movie, but it really does not do the book justice. Very heavy, dark thought processes going on with old Jack Torrance in the novel, and everything else about it is just about perfect. For me, at least. I used to think The Stand was his best, but have been recently listening to the audiobook version of it during my work commute and now realize the dialogue and sometimes corniness of it and some of the characters grate on my nerves. Still, it is a very god book and very memorable.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Sep 28, 2015)

I have been reading the Dark Tower series. I loved part 1, part 2 has become a bit crazy so to speak...

but I am still enjoying it.


----------



## J Anfinson (Sep 28, 2015)

I like just about all his older novels and short story collections. His newer stuff just doesn't seem to interest me though.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm an unrepentant King fan. I think I have every one of his books (except for a couple of limited editions) and always buy his new stuff as soon as it's available. There are a number of clunkers in there -- _The Tommyknockers_, jumps to mind -- but even the weaker stories are carried by his terrific voice. My five favorites would probably be:

_'Salem's Lot_ (one of the few books I reread)
_The Stand_ (the original version and the unexpurgated version which had to be delivered by dump truck)
_The Shining
11/22/63
The Dead Zone_

I didn't include any of his short story collections, but_ Night Shift_ is one of the best collections of horror shorts I've ever read. 

Maybe my favorite thing King ever wrote, however, is the postcard he sent me back in 1981 while he was working on _Cujo_. I'd written a fan letter (one of only two I ever wrote) and he actually responded personally. That postcard still sits on my writing desk.


----------

